# Shooting in the rain: keep umbrella with no hands using?



## niels123 (Sep 15, 2015)

I think most rain covers are clumsy and often way too big, expecially with short lenses and no flash.

I'd like to shoot in the rain more often and still keep my gear working & dry since I don't like moisture damage in my 5D3 and 7D2 

An umbrella is a handy solution to keep yourself and your kit dry, however, you'll need a hand to hold it. If you have experience with shooting in the rain and using an umbrella with a carrying system to keep your hands free for photography then do let me know. 

Ideas & suggestions welcome! ;D


----------



## chromophore (Sep 15, 2015)

http://amzn.com/B0006GK724


----------



## ninjapeps (Sep 16, 2015)

I saw an accessory in some camera shops over in Japan that was essentially a bracket that clamps to your umbrella. Pretty cheap but I didn't bother going for it because it looked like it wouldn't be able to handle a 5Dmk3, unless maybe you used the camera to support the umbrella rather than the other way around but that don't think that would be comfortable.


----------



## TeT (Sep 16, 2015)

try this one... google will show more options

this coupled with a poncho should handle most rain, but probably not big wind and rain.


http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Hot-selling-fishing-umbrella-sunscreen-headband-umbrella-hat-wearing-Large-umbrella-cap-umbrella/707576_1719874848.html


----------



## TeT (Sep 16, 2015)

then there is this...

http://media.lehighvalleylive.com/photo-caption/photo/hatjpg-e1aaa7b0d6a40624_large.jpg


----------



## rexbot (Sep 16, 2015)

Try a hiking/trekking umbrella. This one is really good and attaches to a backpack or harness:

http://www.euroschirm.com/trekking-weitere.php

And the most recent Cotton Carrier harness has a slot for holding a photo umbrella (about 1 minute in):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmAu69-vCNg


----------



## sanj (Sep 16, 2015)

I dont understand this. While taking pictures the photographer has to move around and take the camera constantly away from the eye. How would the umbrella protect the camera when it is in the hand at waist level?
The umbrella may protect the camera in a small radius from rain coming vertically down and not slanting because of rain. But as soon as the camera is removed from the eye and brought to waist level, rain is bound to touch it.


----------



## expatinasia (Sep 16, 2015)

If you're going to attach an umbrella to your camera I do hope it's not too windy, otherwise your umbrella could turn into an unintended sail! Could make for some embarrassing YouTube footage if all your gear (and you) flies away! ;D

Canon's own rain coats are excellent, but they are aimed at 70-200 f/2.8 ii and up.

Mind you, if it is raining very hard and you are not being paid to get wet at a sporting event, then why would you be taking pictures in the rain anyway?!


----------



## Hillsilly (Sep 16, 2015)

Sounds like you need a "Camera Umbrella" - http://nglbg.en.alibaba.com/product/52322167-50418740/Camera_umbrella.html

I prefer a rain cover myself. The three popular options are ThinkTank Hydrophobia, Aquatech and the Lenscoat Raincoat. These come in a variety of sizes.


----------



## tomscott (Sep 16, 2015)

I don't bother.

The only time my 5DMKIII died on me was in yellow warning torrential rain at a motorsport event I was shooting earlier in the year. Took 6 hours for them to fail, dried off shot another 12000 pictures over the weekend with them no problem.

An umbrella, cover etc they just make image making more difficult and if your being paid to shoot, your gear should all be insured and the images are more important. Gear is just a tool and they are built to take the hammer.

I won't hesitate to take mine out, when it gets torrential I put a cover on them but I find it a pain. If you are using internally zooming lenses like the 70-200mm again no worries external zooms are a different proposition but in my experience still handle the weather fine.


----------



## Hillsilly (Sep 16, 2015)

It depends on what gear you have, where you live and the conditions that you are shooting in. The occasional shower is one thing, but we have storms every afternoon over summer. If you are regularly out in the rain, in addition to higher risk of damage from water, you're just asking for your lenses to develop a fungal infection unless you do your best to keep your gear dry.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi Hillsilly. 
Got to say the product looks a bit gimmicky, but wow their monthly production capability, 1,000,000,000,000! Really? ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



Hillsilly said:


> Sounds like you need a "Camera Umbrella" - http://nglbg.en.alibaba.com/product/52322167-50418740/Camera_umbrella.html
> 
> I prefer a rain cover myself. The three popular options are ThinkTank Hydrophobia, Aquatech and the Lenscoat Raincoat. These come in a variety of sizes.


----------



## NancyP (Sep 16, 2015)

If you shoot from a tripod, you could apply a cup on a clamp to a leg, and then put a golf umbrella (straight handle) in the cup. If it gets too windy, the umbrella can "take off" because you aren't attaching the umbrella to tripod. No kit for this, strictly DIY.


----------

